# precommander l'ipad mini ou l'acheter directement à paris



## omar_8963 (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
J'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil. 

Ayant besoin d'un tablette tactile 8 pouces je me suis décidé à acheter le nouvel Ipad mini. N'habitant pas sur Paris 3 choix de mode d'achat s'offrent à moi: Le précommander en ligne sur le site d'apple, le précommander à la fnac d'Amiens, ou aller l'acheter le jour de sa sortie à paris. 

Étant donné que j'aimerai l'avoir le jours de sa sortie pensez vous que l'option précomande en ligne et précommande à la fnac est risquée ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.

Bien cordialement,
               Omar.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2012)

Précommandée en ligne chez Apple non, pas risqué. Précommande à la FNAC, oui, très risquée. La Fnac servant en premier ses clients sur place et en fonction des stocks fournis par Apple. Donc, au départ, pas beaucoup.


----------

